# Saturday 27 June. York-Humber-York 105 Miler



## middleagecyclist (17 Jan 2015)

I've a hankering to organize a CC forum ride for the Summer and like this route.

It's based on The Fridays night ride from York to Hull via Goole and over the Humber Bridge. I've done that one a couple of times and I rode back to York each time making a 100 miles or so. It's a nice route and not particularly hard. Would be a good first century for anyone as well. I'm thinking June, July or August Planning Saturday 27 June with a 10:00 hrs start to allow people to get a train to York on the day if they wish. Anyone interested please shout up.


----------



## howdenbiker (17 Jan 2015)

I could be interested depending on date, I'm up to 50 miles and live in East Yorkshire so easy to get to start.


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Jan 2015)

Interested... June probably best for me, but early July a possibility.


----------



## Soltydog (18 Jan 2015)

I'd be up for it, but no particular month is better than any other, just depends if I'm working on the day.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Jan 2015)

Soltydog said:


> I'd be up for it, but no particular month is better than any other, just depends if I'm working on the day.


What he said +1


----------



## middleagecyclist (18 Jan 2015)

Bit of interest then - good. Spoke to SWMBO and June is best for me so I'm going to plan for Saturday 27 June. Stick it in your diaries...


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jan 2015)

It's in my diary but the chances of me really turning up are rather low I'm afraid. If I did turn up I'd probably ride from Driffield to York at crack of sparrow, join the ride at the start and leave the ride at Hull and get the train back to Driff.


----------



## Soltydog (18 Jan 2015)

I'm planning on a sportive in Lincoln with a few friends on that Saturday


----------



## jongooligan (18 Jan 2015)

Could be interested if it was run clockwise so I could start and finish at Goole. Failing that, I could wait outside the Vikings until you come past and then stick the York - Goole bit on the end.
I could also show you the sneaky short cut across Swinefleet Common (if you don't already know it).


----------



## Stu Smith (18 Jan 2015)

Soltydog said:


> I'd be up for it, but no particular month is better than any other, just depends if I'm working on the day.



+1..... Could possibly book a days Holiday if it falls on one of my weekend working days..


----------



## Venod (18 Jan 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Could be interested if it was run clockwise so I could start and finish at Goole. Failing that, I could wait outside the Vikings until you come past and then stick the York - Goole bit on the end.
> I could also show you the sneaky short cut across Swinefleet Common (if you don't already know it).



A bit of interest in this ride, depending on what else is going on, @jongooligan I would like to know of the sneaky short cut across Swinefleet Common please, this sign took me by surprise when I was heading through Eastoft.


----------



## jongooligan (18 Jan 2015)

Afnug said:


> A bit of interest in this ride, depending on what else is going on, @jongooligan I would like to know of the sneaky short cut across Swinefleet Common please, this sign took me by surprise when I was heading through Eastoft.
> 
> View attachment 77263



When you ride through Swinefleet on the A161 the road is known as the King's Causeway and runs SE before swinging S through Eastoft then trending back westwards to Crowle. A more direct line can be taken from Swinefleet to Crowle by using the roads that served the old peat works. There's around 3/4 of a mile of unmade road but I ride it on 25mm tyres without any drama. I've never worked out how much shorter it is but I like going that way because there's no traffic except the odd tractor.


----------



## Venod (18 Jan 2015)

jongooligan said:


> When you ride through Swinefleet on the A161 the road is known as the King's Causeway and runs SE before swinging S through Eastoft then trending back westwards to Crowle. A more direct line can be taken from Swinefleet to Crowle by using the roads that served the old peat works. There's around 3/4 of a mile of unmade road but I ride it on 25mm tyres without any drama. I've never worked out how much shorter it is but I like going that way because there's no traffic except the odd tractor.



I I have looked at that route on the map & on Google Earth, I saw the off road bit & wondered how rideable it was, thanks for the info might give it a go next time I am that way.


----------



## Venod (18 Jan 2015)

Afnug said:


> I I have looked at that route on the map & on Google Earth, I saw the off road bit & wondered how rideable it was, thanks for the info might give it a go next time I am that way.



@jongooligan Is this the off road bit you mentioned.


----------



## jongooligan (18 Jan 2015)

Afnug said:


> @jongooligan Is this the off road bit you mentioned.
> 
> View attachment 77274



Yup. That's it.


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2015)

27th June works for me, I have the following week off (had it booked anyway as it happens), and I'd be able to combine this with visiting my best mate.


----------



## howdenbiker (18 Jan 2015)

Looks good to me, will pencil in diary, I might pick up at Goole too but sort nearer the date (there is a possibility I might be on holiday but no dates fixed yet.


----------



## Moodyman (19 Jan 2015)

Put me down.


----------



## EasyPeez (20 Jan 2015)

I'd potentially be up for this if you were doing it the other way round (i.e Hull finish) but the double train journey to York would prob be a spend too far in June for me unfortunately.

Out of interest, has anyone done York-Hull (or vice versa) before? And if so which is the more pleasant route - 65 via Howden or 66 via Beverley?

I'll be picking up my new steed from York at some point in the next few weeks and was planning on riding home to break it in. I was planning on taking the 66 (not least to facilitate a pint of stout or cider at Nelly's in Beverley) but my map for that route is showing some 'rough ground' (near Market Weighton). Does anyone know how rough we're talking? Too rough for a shiny new Genesis Equilibrium?

Looks like southerly route via Howden would add around ten miles, but avoid rough ground. Are both well signposted throughout?

The 65 might be a better bet? Can't imagine there's a pub as good as Nelly's on that route anywhere else in the world though?!


----------



## nickyboy (21 Jan 2015)

What sort of pace are you expecting? I might be interested in this and would happily do a gentle pace out to Hull if that's your plan but would like to go a bit quicker back to York


----------



## middleagecyclist (25 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> What sort of pace are you expecting? I might be interested in this and would happily do a gentle pace out to Hull if that's your plan but would like to go a bit quicker back to York


I've got a bit of non CC interest in this and the group would be quite mixed. I've also made it clear it would be a good first century to do. I plan a 'relaxed' pace. With a 10 am start I expect to get back to York between 6-7pm.


----------



## craigwend (26 Jan 2015)

Interest posted


----------



## Slioch (29 Jan 2015)

Count me in as well please. Have put the date in my diary.

MAC - sorry, don't know how well you know York, but give me a shout if you need a hand in identifying a good meeting point etc.


----------



## StuAff (29 Jan 2015)

Slioch said:


> Count me in as well please. Have put the date in my diary.
> 
> MAC - sorry, don't know how well you know York, but give me a shout if you need a hand in identifying a good meeting point etc.


Might well be the big church


----------



## Slioch (29 Jan 2015)

StuAff said:


> Might well be the big church


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Jan 2015)

StuAff said:


> Might well be the big church


The Church of St Peter?


----------



## Soltydog (30 Jan 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> I'd potentially be up for this if you were doing it the other way round (i.e Hull finish) but the double train journey to York would prob be a spend too far in June for me unfortunately.


If you book a ticket well enough in advance you can get Hull - Darlington for £8,change at york & leave the station (to drop the bike off at a friends, honest ) & cycle back to Hull with the group, then home, or do a similar back from York too with an advance ticket


----------



## EasyPeez (30 Jan 2015)

Soltydog said:


> If you book a ticket well enough in advance you can get Hull - Darlington for £8,change at york & leave the station (to drop the bike off at a friends, honest ) & cycle back to Hull with the group, then home, or do a similar back from York too with an advance ticket


Really? Where do I go for such a ticket? Trainline is telling me a single from Hull-Darlo on 27th June is over £45


----------



## MikeW-71 (30 Jan 2015)

Train tickets can be a total nightmare. For some reason I could get a train from Carlisle to York in plenty of time for a 10am ride.

But I can't get back home again later than 1pm 

Looks like I'm driving over.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2015)

I've just noticed that this is going to be on the same day that I have pencilled in with a few other CC members to do a 200 km audax-style ride in Cheshire. It will be a couple of months before I start a thread about that but when I do, I don't want you to think that I am trying to compete with this ride - just an unfortunate clash of dates!


----------



## middleagecyclist (30 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I've just noticed that this is going to be on the same day that I have pencilled in with a few other CC members to do a 200 km audax-style ride in Cheshire. It will be a couple of months before I start a thread about that but when I do, I don't want you to think that I am trying to compete with this ride - just an unfortunate clash of dates!


Colin. 

If i'd know about your ride I would have been on it. I just need to have some cycling days to look forward to so I planned my CC ride (amongst other things). 
I am in no way offended by your planned ride.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2015)

middleagecyclist said:


> Colin.
> 
> If i'd know about your ride I would have been on it. I just need to have some cycling days to look forward to so I planned my CC ride (amongst other things).
> I am in no way offended by your planned ride.


That's why I thought I had better start a thread tonight listing all my other pencilled-in dates! 

I definitely don't want to distract people from one of my rides by starting to talk about another one of mine so now I have set the dates, I will just do one ride thread at a time.

Anyway - I hope the York-Hull-York ride goes well!


----------



## Soltydog (31 Jan 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Really? Where do I go for such a ticket? Trainline is telling me a single from Hull-Darlo on 27th June is over £45


If you go direct to east coasts web site they will be available there. Normally released about 3 months in advance, but the cheap tickets for June will not be available yet, but keep your eye out in March


----------



## EasyPeez (2 Feb 2015)

Soltydog said:


> If you go direct to east coasts web site they will be available there. Normally released about 3 months in advance, but the cheap tickets for June will not be available yet, but keep your eye out in March


Nice one, thanks


----------



## EasyPeez (3 Feb 2015)

Chaps/chapesses, 

Will you be following route 65 for most of this ride? If so can anyone who's taken this route before (65 - York to Hull) give me a bit of a heads up as to how rough/muddy the non-road sections are please? @middleagecyclist?
I was supposed to be riding my new bike home to Hull from York this Sunday along the more Northerly 66, until I got a call from the bike shop on Saturday pm to say they'd dropped it getting it out of storage and put a big scratch in it . Did the ride anyway seeing as I'd set the time aside and my friend had already bought his train ticket to join me, and a very pleasant one it was too, even on my old MTB chugger.

But yeah, the whole thing might have been a blessing in disguise as the 66 got pretty muddy and flooded in parts and I wouldn't have wanted to take the shiny new steed over that lot on its maiden outing, so I'm thinking of trying a different route in a couple of weeks when the new bike comes in. This route 65 seems ideal, but not sure what the cycle path parts are like - looks like there's a long stretch of path between York and Riccall, but other than that mostly on roads? Would I be better off working out my own route out of York and joining it at Barlby or Cliffe maybe? 

Thanks for any advice, Andy.


----------



## craigwend (3 Feb 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Chaps/chapesses,
> 
> Will you be following route 65 for most of this ride? If so can anyone who's taken this route before (65 - York to Hull) give me a bit of a heads up as to how rough/muddy the non-road sections are please? @middleagecyclist?
> I was supposed to be riding my new bike home to Hull from York this Sunday along the more Northerly 66, until I got a call from the bike shop on Saturday pm to say they'd dropped it getting it out of storage and put a big scratch in it . Did the ride anyway seeing as I'd set the time aside and my friend had already bought his train ticket to join me, and a very pleasant one it was too, even on my old MTB chugger.
> ...



Did it a good few years ago - like route 66 some bits not that good for road bikes (at all) - think I did it on my tourer 32mm tyres & some bits very rough even in the dry,
a few 'off road' / riverside bits from memory & some very pleasant quite roads later - with baffling up & down & across bridges near Brough -
possibly best in this weather using a hovercraft
(or plan your own on road route ...)


----------



## Slioch (3 Feb 2015)

The route from York to Selby is paved all the way. There's the occasional pile of horse poo to avoid, but no muddy bits at all. The biggest danger is other path users walking their suicidal and deranged dogs.


----------



## EasyPeez (3 Feb 2015)

Slioch said:


> The route from York to Selby is paved all the way. There's the occasional pile of horse poo to avoid, but no muddy bits at all. The biggest danger is other path users walking their suicidal and deranged dogs.


Haha, good to know, thanks 

Any idea where the dodgy bits were @craigwend ? If not between York and Selby then I'm struggling to work it out as the rest looks to be all on roads. Unless those are paths not roads between Heminbrough and Barmby on the Marsh and/or near Faxfleet?


----------



## Slioch (3 Feb 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Any idea where the dodgy bits were @craigwend ? If not between York and Selby then I'm struggling to work it out as the rest looks to be all on roads. Unless those are paths not roads between Heminbrough and Barmby on the Marsh and/or near Faxfleet?



The route between Hemingborough and Barmby Barrage is about half a mile of unpaved surface, but it has a fairly solid base and would be unlikely to have any serious mud on it in June. I rode it a few weeks back on my road bike with 700x23 tyres and it was not a problem.

The section from Barmby through Howden and on to Faxfleet is tarmac'ed roads all the way, and there is then a section of about 1.5 miles from Faxfleet to Broomfleet which is on a gravel track. Again, no problems for skinny tyres.


----------



## howdenbiker (3 Feb 2015)

I am a sustrans warden on the Selby to Barmby barrage section. The section from the centre of Selby to Hemingborough has some loose tarmac and potholed sections and bumpy concrete track. As above there is another unpaved surface before the barrage. I use this route to work on a CX with 32mm road tyres, I wouldn't do it on my skinny tired road bike.
It can be ridden by road, about three miles longer if you keep to the back roads via Osgodby, South Duffield, Wressle. Brind, Howden from the north. There is only a 1/4 mile stretch on the A63 to get over the river Derwent.

Unfortunately I am now on holiday on 27th June so cannot make the ride :-(


----------



## craigwend (3 Feb 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Haha, good to know, thanks
> 
> Any idea where the dodgy bits were @craigwend ? If not between York and Selby then I'm struggling to work it out as the rest looks to be all on roads. Unless those are paths not roads between Heminbrough and Barmby on the Marsh and/or near Faxfleet?



Sadly no - my memory does not work finer details ... though after Selby? & perhaps ?? the '1.5 miles from Faxfleet to Broomfleet' mentioned above- path may have been improved since then.

However if we're doing a FNRTTC based route it's all on road & originally devised by route-master-NCN-dellzeqq,

(see previous threads on CC for rides, routes & reports...)
e.g.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/f...ast-york-to-hull-19-april-2013.122705/page-19
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=injsnceibzsvcjsr


----------



## howdenbiker (3 Feb 2015)

There are lots of road options from York to Hull, I often ride either to Hull or York on 40/50 mile rides and it can be done avoiding A roads in the main. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## StuAff (3 Feb 2015)

Here's my track from last year's FNRttC- roads on the way back (i.e. not via Goole and the Humber Bridge) seemed perfectly OK to me.


----------



## EasyPeez (4 Feb 2015)

craigwend said:


> Sadly no - my memory does not work finer details ... though after Selby? & perhaps ?? the '1.5 miles from Faxfleet to Broomfleet' mentioned above- path may have been improved since then.
> 
> However if we're doing a FNRTTC based route it's all on road & originally devised by route-master-NCN-dellzeqq



Thanks for your help. What is this FNRTTC of which you speak?



Slioch said:


> The route between Hemingborough and Barmby Barrage is about half a mile of unpaved surface, but it has a fairly solid base and would be unlikely to have any serious mud on it in June.


Yeah, but I'm talking of doing it in two weeks time on a brand new bike with 25mm slicks. So maybe best avoid this bit.



howdenbiker said:


> I am a sustrans warden on the Selby to Barmby barrage section. The section from the centre of Selby to Hemingborough has some loose tarmac and potholed sections and bumpy concrete track. As above there is another unpaved surface before the barrage. I use this route to work on a CX with 32mm road tyres, I wouldn't do it on my skinny tired road bike.


Hey, great to make your acquaintance. Thanks for the info., that's really helpful. Based on the info. supplied by yourself and @Slioch I was thinking of following the 65 path from York to Selby, then avoiding the Hemingbrough section and doing exactly this to Howden - 


howdenbiker said:


> It can be ridden by road, about three miles longer if you keep to the back roads via Osgodby, South Duffield, Wressle. Brind, Howden from the north


From there I want to be heading to Little Weighton and my final destination of Cottingham. I guess the simplest way of doing that is to follow the B1230 but I know that route and it's not the most interesting so any tips for alternatives for that section would be welcome. Thanks again, Andy.


----------



## EasyPeez (4 Feb 2015)

StuAff said:


> Here's my track from last year's FNRttC- roads on the way back (i.e. not via Goole and the Humber Bridge) seemed perfectly OK to me.



Sorry, not sure I get this - is there meant to be a link?


----------



## StuAff (4 Feb 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Sorry, not sure I get this - is there meant to be a link?


Whoops...fixed it.


----------



## EasyPeez (4 Feb 2015)

StuAff said:


> Whoops...fixed it.


Thanks. That's quite a ride!
Not much use for my route-plotting purposes unfortunately, as I don't seem to be able to zoom in on the map.

Just looked into the FNRttC - looks like a lot of fun. How many people tend to take part?


----------



## StuAff (4 Feb 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Thanks. That's quite a ride!
> Not much use for my route-plotting purposes unfortunately, as I don't seem to be able to zoom in on the map.
> 
> Just looked into the FNRttC - looks like a lot of fun. How many people tend to take part?


My first (Brighton, May 2009) had 92 on it. That number was not untypical, we had quite a few that were smaller (weather, cafe capacity,etc), but a few with more than a hundred. Simon's called a halt to the monthly ones- he might do one or two though, and others (self included) will be running some in much the same vein.


----------



## howdenbiker (4 Feb 2015)

Re above, the link is on the word 'track' took me a while to find it!

I've ridden towards Little Weighton, From I head towards North Cave but turn off and go through Hotham then North Newbald and take the road heading SW, I think it is called Brick Dyke Lane, a bit up and down. I don't go to LW but turn back and down the hill to Brantingham.

I've ridden the cycle path from York to Selby, it is tarmaced but watch out for tree roots making lumps in the tarmac and if it's a dry weekend there will be a lot of walkers and dogs about, I use my bell a lot.


----------



## EasyPeez (4 Feb 2015)

StuAff said:


> My first (Brighton, May 2009) had 92 on it. That number was not untypical, we had quite a few that were smaller (weather, cafe capacity,etc), but a few with more than a hundred. Simon's called a halt to the monthly ones- he might do one or two though, and others (self included) will be running some in much the same vein.


Sounds good. Family commitments and funds prevent me from getting around the country too much, but if there's any coming up that I can get to I'd like to join one. It is the 'Cyclec& Informal Rides' Thread the one to watch for FNRttC?



howdenbiker said:


> I've ridden towards Little Weighton, From I head towards North Cave but turn off and go through Hotham then North Newbald and take the road heading SW, I think it is called Brick Dyke Lane, a bit up and down


Yeah, B1230 to North Cave and then off up to Hotham and North Newbald sounds great, esp as there's a couple of decent pubs there and I'll be ready for an ale by then. That's my route sorted then, thanks 



howdenbiker said:


> I've ridden the cycle path from York to Selby, it is tarmaced but watch out for tree roots making lumps in the tarmac and if it's a dry weekend there will be a lot of walkers and dogs about, I use my bell a lot.


Sounds do-able. I'm thinking of getting a snow plough fitted to the front anyway if this weather keeps up. That'll ensure the weather doesn't spoil my ride and negate any need for a bell


----------



## EasyPeez (4 Feb 2015)

PS - sorry for hijacking this thread everyone....as you were!


----------



## StuAff (4 Feb 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Sounds good. Family commitments and funds prevent me from getting around the country too much, but if there's any coming up that I can get to I'd like to join one. It is the 'Cyclec& Informal Rides' Thread the one to watch for FNRttC?


Indeed it is.


----------



## middleagecyclist (7 Feb 2015)

Hello

Been a bit busy so just catching up on the thread.

The route is anticlockwise from York following the FNRTTC roads via Goole then south along the Trent before crossing and turning north back towards the Humber and The Bridge. After that the route deviates and avoids going into (Kingston upon) Hull centre. Instead it passes thru South Cave, North Cave, Everingham and rejoins the outwards route for a few miles just after Melbourne. It goes back into York a different way it came out, crossing the Ouze via the Millenium foot/cycle bridge and follows the river back into York centre.105 miles all told. Some small, gentle climbs in the middle (with great views if the weather is kind). A couple of planned stops on the way (not sure where just yet). Pace to suit the novice century rider. I intend to enjoy it, not race it. Happy for people to race ahead/uphill and wait for the main group if they wish.

Questions?

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6946113


----------



## Joffey (19 Feb 2015)

I fancy this ride very much... always fancied cycling over the Humber Bridge!


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Feb 2015)

As I may have said before I might be in but I won't be able to say until v close to the date, sorry. If I am in I'll be riding early from Driffield to York, joining the ride there and bailing to the train at Hull. If late commitment is a problem then I'm not in.


----------



## jongooligan (19 Feb 2015)

If I'm going I'll be outside the Vikings in Goole as ICBA to ride to York from Goole. Will probably head Goolewards from Melbourne on the return leg. Hope to get some idea of time to be there nearer the time (if you see what I mean).

If I'm there, I'm there. If I'm not then just go without me.


----------



## growingvegetables (19 Feb 2015)

Only just seen this and really interested - I LIKE the idea of not getting lost in Hull (like I did coming back from the FNRttC ride). Better still ... not even going into Hull .

Subject to confirmation nearer the day.


----------



## EasyPeez (2 Mar 2015)

howdenbiker said:


> Re above, the link is on the word 'track' took me a while to find it!
> 
> I've ridden towards Little Weighton, From I head towards North Cave but turn off and go through Hotham then North Newbald and take the road heading SW, I think it is called Brick Dyke Lane, a bit up and down. I don't go to LW but turn back and down the hill to Brantingham.
> 
> I've ridden the cycle path from York to Selby, it is tarmaced but watch out for tree roots making lumps in the tarmac and if it's a dry weekend there will be a lot of walkers and dogs about, I use my bell a lot.



I see what you mean now about the tree roots - felt like I'd spent half an hour on one of those daft vibration plates after finishing the York-Selby section! As it was a dry day I went down to Barmby barrage for a look and ended up following that off road track that leads to it with no probs. Carried on the 65 from there as far as Howden then north to N Cave and Hotham, got as far as L Weighton before the weather caught up with me and I was forced to take shelter....with a couple of pints 
Lovely ride anyway, thanks for the advice


----------



## howdenbiker (2 Mar 2015)

Tree roots excepted it is a nice route with the right bike.


----------



## Moodyman (19 Mar 2015)

Is this still in for 27 March? I notice there was a poll for several dates?


----------



## jongooligan (19 Mar 2015)

What made you think it's in March?
AFAIK it's June 27th. That's what it says in the thread title and the poll you mention was to vote for June, July or August. June won.


----------



## Moodyman (21 Mar 2015)

Sorry - I meant June.


----------



## middleagecyclist (10 Apr 2015)

Yes. This is still on for 27th June 2015 at 10:00hrs outside York Minster for a _relaxed _105 miler. Here is the route. Maybe time to start looking at train tickets, etc.?


----------



## middleagecyclist (11 Apr 2015)

Planning thoughts at present:
*Stops*

Shop stop at Goole 26 miles to regroup and buy snacks and drinks

Cafe stop at Barton upon Humber (just before bridge crossing) 62 miles for a proper sit down and feed
_Potential_ cafe stop at Beechwood Services 83 miles if people are flagging, dehydrated 
*Pace and Navigation*
Hope to keep the group together on the whole but its no doubt liable to fracture at times. Would be good to know who will have GPS and would be willing to take a turn for a few miles as a Tail End Charlie to ensure no one gets lost. I'm not doing ride notes but I will ensure we regroup at major points.

If anyone is planning to do this as a first century (I think it is a really good one to do) you are very welcome. If you are worried about the distance and your ability to complete please let me know (by PM if you wish). I plan to make it a socially paced ride not a fast one. If some wish to go faster I could make use of you to mark junctions at times and then you could race to catch up.

*Technical*
The main thing is to have a well maintained bike and then problems are rare. I'm sure most do not need to hear this but I'll say it anyway - _please_ check your tyres and make sure they are at the correct pressure. Everyone should be self sufficient with at least punctures or riding with someone who is. Bring a spare tube or two (even if you are tubeless this might be useful). I'll be carrying a spare 700 cc tyre. If your bikes needs fancy tools for something please don't expect someone else to be carrying it for you just on the off chance. Also, you can't have enough cable ties!

*Safety*

Helmets. Wear one or don't. I do not care either way
Insects in the face at speed are not pleasant and in the eyes are potentially dangerous. I suggest eye protection

Please ride courteously. It will be a mixed ability group and some will be more able than others
Make your own decisions about traffic/road conditions. *DO NOT RELY* on someone else to tell you the road is clear
I will be carrying some limited first aid kit
If you have a particular medical condition (asthma, epilepsy, etc) please let me know. It will remain confidential
If you need medication please make sure you have sufficient
It might be hot and sunny (please!). Long rides can dehydrate. Drink _before_ you are thirsty

Have a fully charged mobile phone. I'll give my number out at the start of the ride
I will need an emergency contact number for everyone on the ride. I'll get them from you at the start.
*Disclaimer*
I am organizing a route for consenting adults who can ride bikes and I take no responsibility for the actions of others we may encounter. The route is on open roads. You are ultimately responsible for your own safety. Please ride within the law at all times. If you don't have third party insurance that is your choice. If you are involved in an accident, whether your fault or not, others can and do claim against you. This may not be a fellow cyclist on the ride.


----------



## jongooligan (11 Apr 2015)

Eyup MAC. Where do you intend to stop in Goole? There's a Morrisons and a Tesco on Boothferry Rd. before you go over the railway. Would it be one of those?
I had intended to lurk outside the Vikings but it may be better to meet you at your stopping point.


----------



## MikeW-71 (11 Apr 2015)

I'll have the route in GPS and I don't mind being the tail end for a bit


----------



## middleagecyclist (11 Apr 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Eyup MAC. Where do you intend to stop in Goole? There's a Morrisons and a Tesco on Boothferry Rd. before you go over the railway. Would it be one of those?
> I had intended to lurk outside the Vikings but it may be better to meet you at your stopping point.


Boothsferry Rd -Edinburgh St by the pedestrianized way and shops. I hope just 15-20 mins. PM me your number and I can text you when we arrive if you wish


----------



## StuAff (20 Apr 2015)

Leave sorted- moved the week off I had forward, so I can now travel up on Friday- mates ready and willing with the accommodation, and train tickets booked.
In


----------



## Soltydog (23 Apr 2015)

@EasyPeez did you get sorted with train tickets? This week in the Hull Mail if you collect 2 tokens you can get a Northern Rail day rover ticket for £12.00 (iirc), valid any day upto 28th June


----------



## Moodyman (26 Apr 2015)

Hello Mac, I'm still for this. Happy to be a tail ender.


----------



## StuAff (26 Apr 2015)

Forgot to add: Waymarking, TECing...will have the route on my Garmin, and probably the phone as well.


----------



## EasyPeez (26 Apr 2015)

Soltydog said:


> @EasyPeez did you get sorted with train tickets? This week in the Hull Mail if you collect 2 tokens you can get a Northern Rail day rover ticket for £12.00 (iirc), valid any day upto 28th June


Thanks for the heads up @Soltydog - I'll be sure to get a couple of HDMs this week. Here's the deets for anyone else who might be interested - 
http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/8203...orthern-Rail/story-26355976-detail/story.html


----------



## middleagecyclist (27 Apr 2015)

After a CC forum ride at the weekend I am revising my ETA back at York. I envisage as a group we'll get back sometime between 19:00hrs and midnight! Those needing to get back more quickly will need their own GPS/local knowledge towards the end. 

*Edit*. A few people have contacted me to express concern re the late return time and suggested it put them off the ride a little. This was _meant_ as a funny, throwaway comment and should not be taken too seriously. I hope to be all back by 21:00hrs.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 May 2015)

Sorry, I'm definitely not in. I'm not really "out" as I was never really "in" but I thought I'd let you know.

Have fun.


----------



## middleagecyclist (2 Jun 2015)

Less than a month to go now. 
*
Can I please ask everyone who is coming to PM me their CC handle, real name, mobile number and emergency contact number. Much obliged.*

I am getting the train to York on Saturday AM. I am not sure if I'll stay over after the ride and make my way back to Manchester on Sunday. Anyone else staying?


----------



## StuAff (2 Jun 2015)

middleagecyclist said:


> Less than a month to go now.
> *
> Can I please ask everyone who is coming to PM me their CC handle, real name, mobile number and emergency contact number. Much obliged.*
> 
> I am getting the train to York on Saturday AM. I am not sure if I'll stay over after the ride and make my way back to Manchester on Sunday. Anyone else staying?


You have PM. I'll be staying the night at the mates in Newton on Ouse- if you want any pub/restaurant recommendations I can ask them if you like?


----------



## middleagecyclist (3 Jun 2015)

Thanks for the reply @StuAff.


----------



## jongooligan (3 Jun 2015)

Eyup MAC

pm sent.


----------



## User10119 (3 Jun 2015)

Far too far for me at present, but my neck of the woods and I can add that yes the tree roots on the cycle path are a bit pants from York as far as Naburn, but it gets much better after that. Plus also that route 66 is grand - I used lots of it on one of my favourite bike rides ever.

27th is a Cubs-away weekend, so if a bed for the night (complete with racing car duvet cover!) or, indeed, a decent double sofabed for Friday and Saturday (either/both) would be of assistance to the travel plans, do say. I might even attempt to see you off from the Minster. With CAIK.


----------



## growingvegetables (3 Jun 2015)

You have a pm! Just possible that there will be two of me, if son's other commitments work out.


----------



## middleagecyclist (5 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3727909, member: 10119"]Far too far for me at present, but my neck of the woods and I can add that yes the tree roots on the cycle path are a bit pants from York as far as Naburn, but it gets much better after that. Plus also that route 66 is grand - I used lots of it on one of my favourite bike rides ever.

27th is a Cubs-away weekend, so if a bed for the night (complete with racing car duvet cover!) or, indeed, a decent double sofabed for Friday and Saturday (either/both) would be of assistance to the travel plans, do say. I might even attempt to see you off from the Minster. With CAIK.[/QUOTE]
Thanks @User10119. Still not sure when i'm coming up or leaving York. I may well be in touch. CAIK on the depart would be a real treat.


----------



## lee1980sim (8 Jun 2015)

Just seen this and quite interested, checked my diary and I'm working I really need to evaluate my work / play time


----------



## middleagecyclist (21 Jun 2015)

Train tickets booked. No turning back now. 10:00hr depart from the Minster front door. I'll be there from about 09:30hr. Can I get a final count for those coming please.


----------



## StuAff (21 Jun 2015)

middleagecyclist said:


> Train tickets booked. No turning back now. 10:00hr depart from the Minster front door. I'll be there from about 09:30hr. Can I get a final count for those coming please.


Still coming


----------



## Slioch (21 Jun 2015)

Still coming


----------



## growingvegetables (21 Jun 2015)

middleagecyclist said:


> Can I get a final count for those coming please.


Still coming 

But only one of me; son has an engagement - persuading an aircraft he's built to fly in a competition. [Tried a test flight this week ........ let's just say it requires re-design?]


----------



## busdennis (22 Jun 2015)

PM sent


----------



## MikeW-71 (22 Jun 2015)

I'm in, PM on its way.


----------



## StuAff (25 Jun 2015)

@middleagecyclist How are we looking for numbers?


----------



## busdennis (25 Jun 2015)

train gets into york at 9.38 mate. see you at the minster


----------



## StuAff (25 Jun 2015)

Train gets into York 1530...tomorrow 

As it's daylight, I shouldn't have any problems finding the Minster-shaped object after the ride in from Newton. Daft as it may seem, I got a little lost en route to the Cleethorpes ride (this did not happen again, though...).


----------



## middleagecyclist (25 Jun 2015)

StuAff said:


> @middleagecyclist How are we looking for numbers?


There are numbers. I haven't tallied them yet. I need to complete my vino and my MSc assignment work and my treehouse build woodwork and clean the bike as well. I'll let you know tomorrow PM. It leaves time for latecomers that way. It won't be a huge group though, so hopefully not too much dilly and dallying.


----------



## StuAff (25 Jun 2015)

middleagecyclist said:


> There are numbers. I haven't tallied them yet. I need to complete my vino and my MSc assignment work and my treehouse build woodwork and clean the bike as well. I'll let you know tomorrow PM. It leaves time for latecomers that way. It won't be a huge group though, so hopefully not too much dilly and dallying.


If there is dilly and dallying, not an issue for me at least. Saturday night's dinner will be of the slow-cooking it will sit there if need be variety, so I am informed by my hosts. My recovery protein won't be ending up in the dogs


----------



## User10119 (26 Jun 2015)

I may have a Cunning Coffee Cake Plan....


----------



## Slioch (26 Jun 2015)

Here's the detailed forecast for York for tomorrow. Link. A wee bit breezy but otherwise not too shabby. Suncream may be required.


----------



## MikeW-71 (26 Jun 2015)

Weather is looking nice 

Hope I can sleep OK tonight, I'm a bundle of nervous energy right now (unless it's the sugar rush from the doughnuts) 

See you at the Minster!


----------



## StuAff (26 Jun 2015)

In Newton at the mates. Had a look at the NRM (big boys' toys) before riding in with Daryl, who altercated on my behalf with Mr Use The Cycle Lane (that ended in 300ft). Carbs will be thoroughly loaded


----------



## middleagecyclist (26 Jun 2015)

I have trawled my messages and gone back through this thread and I reckon the following have confirmed to join up in York.

@busdennis 
@Slioch 
@MikeW-71 
@growingvegetables 
@StuAff 

If you are planning to come and are not on the list _please_ let me know tonight.

I should be at the Minster for about 09:30hrs and I hear there will be CAIK available too. Thanks @User10119. I reckon its going to be quite humid so two water bottles will be handy. The 'lunch' stop will be at the Honeypot Cafe on the south shore of the Humber just by the bridge. I hope to get there by 3pm at the latest. We have a scheduled short refreshment stop in Goole which is about halfway to the bridge. Can everyone make sure they have a spare tube, pump, etc and check tyre pressures tonight. 

See you tomorrow

Darrell


----------



## User10119 (26 Jun 2015)

Are you heading out of town via the B1228 to Elvington? That was my commute route this morning and it was even more hideous than is usual on a school day due to large numbers of out of area drivers and a bus going in each direction every 5 minutes or so - all because of the uni open day which it appears is being repeated tomorrow.

It's normally not a bad route on a weekend, but will be unusually busy tomorrow. The stretch from Grimston Bar roundabout to the airfield is going to be the busy bit and is only about 3 miles. There's one particularly unpleasant series of blind bends that I heartily recommend taking a very assertive primary on - drivers will squeeze by otherwise and there's absolutely nowhere to go when they realise there's an oncoming vehicle.

I was vaguely surprised that DZ routed the Cleethorpes (which went on the following year to become the Hull) ride that way the first year as I'd only ever ridden it as a commute at commuting times - it was a bit of revelation on the recce run to discover that on weekends it was merely a bit dull (in daylight) for the first few miles, rather than mildly terrifying!


----------



## User10119 (26 Jun 2015)

Oh - and Darrell, do you want a bag drop at the Minster?


----------



## middleagecyclist (26 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3765946, member: 10119"]Oh - and Darrell, do you want a bag drop at the Minster?[/QUOTE]
That would be good. Won't be much but it saves me carrying it all day. See you in the morning.


----------



## User10119 (27 Jun 2015)

It tanked it down yesterday evening, which seems to have helped drop the pollen levels a bit. Now beautiful blue skies in York this morning!


----------



## MikeW-71 (27 Jun 2015)

Dinner stop after 65 miles, all is well with 6 happy cyclists


----------



## MikeW-71 (27 Jun 2015)

Well, that was a loooong ride and I think most of us were flagging a bit near the end with the wind, but 110 miles is my new record and that's the imperial century ticked off 

I'm gonna be sore tommorrow though 

Great to ride with you guys and hope to do it again soon


----------



## StuAff (27 Jun 2015)

Back in Newton, 123 on the clock, dinner is in the oven and CrinklyCake for afters. Result! Thanks all.


----------



## growingvegetables (27 Jun 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Dinner stop after 65 miles, all is well with 6 happy cyclists


5 happy cyclists, + 1 a little ****ed with himself for trying to race a bleeding tractor mower up a ********* hill.  Nitwit . Don't suppose it was much more than a mile - but I WAY overstretched myself - now way would I have made the 40 remaining miles.

Anyway - home now. Thanks to all of you guys - great day. And well done for all who made it!

I shall slink off into a corner, dream of next time - and perhaps sup a beer or two in compensation.


----------



## Slioch (27 Jun 2015)

Just like to say I really enjoyed the ride today. Great company, and a great route.

Particular thanks to @middleagecyclist for organising the ride and being the main pace setter, and to @User10119 for waving us off and for providing cake at the start. How cool is that! 
.
Total mileage was 120 miles front door to front door, which is by far and away a personal best.

Tired but very happy.


----------



## User10119 (27 Jun 2015)

I do hope you all remembered your suncream - you got a blinking lovely day for going off and riding centuries!


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Jun 2015)

I have just got back home and had a shower. Thanks to the roadworks on the A1 closing the A66 junction and taking me on a 40 minute diversion 

Many thanks @middleagecyclist for organising the ride. 50 miles of flat ground before the first hill is quite a novelty for me.

@User10119 s awesome coffee cake was a welcome breakfast top-up before the off. Yumm


----------



## busdennis (28 Jun 2015)

thanks to all for a great day. 109 miles for me (longest ride ever)


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 Jun 2015)

What a great day it turned out to be. I take no credit for the weather and very little for the route but, as for pacing and lunch, that seemed to work well. A few longest rides for peeps and a couple of first time centuries too. It's a shame we lost @growingvegetables at the bridge. I was going to wish you well as you made your way to the train station as I expected you to cycle up to the road. Hope you mend soon.

I am happy to be back doing 100+ miles as it was my first one since this off last June. I had a few 'positional saddle issues' as we climbed from the bridge which made 'rearrangement' a tad essential and, at about 75 miles, got hot posts on both feet, which was really knocking my rhythm. They disappeared by 90 miles and I felt quite strong at the end.

In York I got a warm welcome, refreshing cuppa, luverly bath, superb home cooked meal, another cuppa, glass of wine, pleasant cycling conversation, very nice bed/sleep, bacon buttie/cuppa for brekkie and try of a Circe Helios tandem. Thanks @User10119 - you are a legend.

Hope you all get some more good cycling this Summer.

Bye for now.


----------



## busdennis (28 Jun 2015)

that's a massive off Darrel, keep turning them wheels mate


----------

